# 2007 MINI Cooper Pricing



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

Could someone help me out with this: 
I understand its hard to get this car for less than MSRP. I am looking to buy a mini cooper S (chili red w/black top, auto, DSC, leather sports wheel, center arm rest, checkered cloth and piano black trim), and am prepared to pay MSRP; however the dealer insists on paying a $500 document fee and a $600 prep package that includes floor mats and a full tank of gas. is this acceptable for this car currently or can I get it without these two add on fees? has anyone been able to get it that way, particularly in Atlanta area?
Thanks.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Gesler said:


> Could someone help me out with this:
> I understand its hard to get this car for less than MSRP. I am looking to buy a mini cooper S (chili red w/black top, auto, DSC, leather sports wheel, center arm rest, checkered cloth and piano black trim), and am prepared to pay MSRP; however the dealer insists on paying a $500 document fee and a $600 prep package that includes floor mats and a full tank of gas. is this acceptable for this car currently or can I get it without these two add on fees? has anyone been able to get it that way, particularly in Atlanta area?
> Thanks.


I hear these stories all the time about dealers down south in states without caps on their doc fees, and they are charging hundreds in extra fees.

There are dealers that will sell you a car without the excessive prep/doc fees... our only fee is a $95 doc prep fee and we don't charge for gas. I'd be happy to help, but you'd have to drive back from RI!


----------



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks SARAFIL. That there are dealers that sell without the excess fees is encouraging.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll try and remember to ask Adrian when I see him tomorrow. I don't know if he can sell a Mini but he should at least be able to tell me what the policy and fees are at Mini of South Atlanta. (or you can just send him a PM)



RI to ATL would be a nice road trip...


----------



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

Met with the internet CA at Mini of South Atlanta, Antonese. they do have a 499 doc fee, but nothing else was mentioned, and they have a $300 internet discount. i found this a much better proposition.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Gesler said:


> Met with the internet CA at Mini of South Atlanta, Antonese. they do have a *499 doc fee*, but nothing else was mentioned, and they have a $300 internet discount. i found this a much better proposition.


I would run, not walk away from that BS $100 Max.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

M3Mike said:


> I would run, not walk away from that BS $100 Max.


Run where? There are only 2 Mini dealers in the Atlanta Metro area. The other one was worse. I think the two dealers here are it for the entire state.

Road trips are fun, but that is going to eat up the few hundred $$ savings.


----------



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Run where? There are only 2 Mini dealers in the Atlanta Metro area. The other one was worse. I think the two dealers here are it for the entire state.


yep, the next closest one is in south carolina (i think Greenville), about 150 miles from Atlanta, and they have a $325 doc fee. there are no other dealerships reasonably close. I thought i had a tough time trying to buy a 335i with MT from Little Rock, AR, but this is much worse.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Run where? There are only 2 Mini dealers in the Atlanta Metro area. The other one was worse. I think the two dealers here are it for the entire state.
> 
> Road trips are fun, but that is going to eat up the few hundred $$ savings.


Same deal here. Only one dealer for the entire state of Arizona. And they charge $388 for doc fees. I paid MSRP and the doc fees, nothing more.


----------



## VideoSteve (Oct 13, 2003)

I also live in Atlanta, and ended up with Antonese. It was the best price. The $499 did include mats (!) The other Atlanta dealership was adding $1000 over the MSRP. The Greenville dealership would have been my next choice; I think the markup there was around $700. 

Greenville did have some good deals for Coopers on the lot, purchased online.

Antonese, by the way, was just great to work with. None of the ridiculous salesperson shanigans we've come to expect. 

Right now my mini is on the dock, waiting to board ship. Motor on everyone!


----------



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

VideoSteve said:


> Antonese, by the way, was just great to work with. None of the ridiculous salesperson shanigans we've come to expect.


+1. ordered our car today.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Just curious, I reluctantly had to sell my 2006 MINI S last year and have often suspected that I'll own another someday. I am still a member of the local MINI club and word on the street is that sales on the new-gen 2007 are down from 2006. I thought dealers would be hungrier for sales, surprised to hear there are actual markups still. Our two local dealers have lots of cars on the lot, a far cry from the halcyon days when their entire allotment was customer orders.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mtbscott said:


> Just curious, I reluctantly had to sell my 2006 MINI S last year and have often suspected that I'll own another someday. I am still a member of the local MINI club and word on the street is that sales on the new-gen 2007 are down from 2006. I thought dealers would be hungrier for sales, surprised to hear there are actual markups still. Our two local dealers have lots of cars on the lot, a far cry from the halcyon days when their entire allotment was customer orders.


Mini sales are up actually.

http://www.autospies.com/news/BMW-August-Sales-Leap-Forward-18-5-While-Mini-Sales-Soar-25-4-19932/



> MINI Brand Sales
> 
> MINI USA reported August sales of 4,077 automobiles, up 25.4 percent from the 3,252 cars sold in August 2006. Year-to-date, the division reports sales of 27,905 automobiles, an increase of 4.1 percent, compared to the 26,806 cars reported in the first eight months of 2006.


Out of curiosity how much of a hit did you take selling so sooner after buying?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Mini sales are up actually.
> 
> http://www.autospies.com/news/BMW-August-Sales-Leap-Forward-18-5-While-Mini-Sales-Soar-25-4-19932/
> 
> Out of curiosity how much of a hit did you take selling so sooner after buying?


Convertibles are soft, demand has fallen off and so has production as we enter the last year of the bodystyle. This means that the increase in sales is basically all R56 (coupes).


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Convertibles are soft, demand has fallen off and so has production as we enter the last year of the bodystyle. This means that the increase in sales is basically all R56 (coupes).


That makes sense. I'd guess the next convertible will be a big step forward too as the new turbo engine - for me at least - sold me on the Cooper S in 07.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Damn the Mini was up 41% last month:

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/02/by-the-numbers-september-2007/1#c7943597


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Out of curiosity how much of a hit did you take selling so sooner after buying?


Not too bad actually. I had it about 14 months, had 26K miles already, and got $20K for a car that I bought for about $25K, so about an 80% residual. Two observations, first there seems to be a fairly good market for cars like mine: MCS with no sunroof, LSD, and minimal options, i.e. track or autocross ready. Secondly, the market for $20K + used MINI's drops precipitiously, anyone with that much to spend would just as soon buy new. I guess the sales gains are somewhat regional, there is definitely cars on the lots here where there wasn't a year ago.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mtbscott said:


> Not too bad actually. I had it about 14 months, had 26K miles already, and got $20K for a car that I bought for about $25K, so about an 80% residual. Two observations, first there seems to be a fairly good market for cars like mine: MCS with no sunroof, LSD, and minimal options, i.e. track or autocross ready. Secondly, the market for $20K + used MINI's drops precipitiously, anyone with that much to spend would just as soon buy new. I guess the sales gains are somewhat regional, there is definitely cars on the lots here where there wasn't a year ago.


Cars on lots...do you mean new cars at dealerships? Sales are through the roof of the new car.

Good to know though. I'll hopefully keep mine for about two years and it's loaded like yours - sports suspension, sport package, manual.


----------



## dacosta70 (Apr 4, 2006)

I sell minis over in Braman mini of miami, we can always negotiate the dealer fee. 
in minis is really hard for us to discount the car because we never get factory incentives for selling cars and we don't make much money on these cars.

If you have any questions or you are interested in buying/leasing a mini in FL
please feel free to write to [email protected]

Daniel Acosta


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

dacosta70 said:


> I sell minis over in Braman mini of miami, we can always negotiate the dealer fee.
> in minis is really hard for us to discount the car because we never get factory incentives for selling cars and we don't make much money on these cars.
> 
> If you have any questions or you are interested in buying/leasing a mini in FL
> ...


I think that was #2 on a list I saw of things to watch out for when buying a new car..."we don't make much money on these cars".


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> I think that was #2 on a list I saw of things to watch out for when buying a new car..."we don't make much money on these cars".


it's true, since there is no "csi" money like they have on BMWs, and there is no holdback. a BMW dealer still makes money even if they sell a car close to or at invoice, while at invoice the MINI dealer makes nothing.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

So BMW makes cars the dealer sells for nothing? We are kinda slow here in the midwest...but not stupid.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> So BMW makes cars the dealer sells for nothing? We are kinda slow here in the midwest...but not stupid.


What are you talking about? No one here is debating what BMW AG or BMW NA make on the transaction. We are talking about what price you can get from a dealer, and how much the dealer makes at various prices.

On a BMW, even selling at their "invoice" price, the dealer can still make money. At invoice, the MINI dealer makes nothing.


----------

